# Fishing in France



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My ex neighbour has sold everything and bought a lake with fish in it.

Here is a the link.

http://www.staceysplace.co.uk/index.php

And here is copy of email he sent me in answer to some questions. Seems a very generous deal to me. (Mods - Please move this if there is a fishing forum but for the life of me, I couldn't find it. Cheers )

Quote:

hi john, thanks for the e-mail, in answer to your questions,
for all your members who have their MHF card and number with them they will 
qualify for a 10%
discount.
There is a facility to empty porta loos. at the moment we have 5 electric 
hook ups we hope to increase this by 5 more towards the end of the year.
AS to the length of RVs we can get a 30 feet caravan thru the gate.
We can accomadate up to 5 vans at the moment, but if more turned up i'm sure 
we could sort something out.
All of your members would qualify for a 20% discount on the fishing, and 
Andy will even give lessons to those that have not yet fished but would like 
to.
Regards
Derek (Andy's dad). Unquote.

Please address any questions you have to the contact email on their website as I know sod all about fish except those that come with batter on.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Pusser

I will have a look at the link a bit later but thanks for arranging that. Oh and welcome back mate, hope you enjoyed your break in France


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome back pusser


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Here's a bit more useful info just in. Quote :

Hi john, listed below are some points that i think should be added to your post regarding Andy' lake;
The width of the gate to enter the site is 2.9 mtrs wide.
The local village " St.Hillaire du Main " is half a mile from Andy's gate, they have a bakery, a small shop (one stop type ) and a Tabac. the nearest town is Ernee (6km) which has 2 major supermarkets, phamacies ,petrol stations,and some very nice restaurants.
A 20 minute drive east will take you to Mayenne, a very busy town with lots of shopping, and history.
A 20 minute drive south will take you to Laval, a major town famous for its shops and restaurants.
A 25 minute drive west will take you to the historic city of Fougeres, loads of shops and history, (castle, beautiful churches etc.)
I hope this is ok and will be of help.

Regards

Derek


Unquote

... and many thanks to Arty and SallyT above.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Welcome home Puss dear, we sure have missed you :lol: hope you had a good time and look forward to hearing all about it in due course 




Jacquie


----------

